# LOST: Orange Werner Player Paddle, Colorado River Below Glenwood



## peterholcombe (Mar 8, 2006)

Great to hear you got your boat back. Hope you find your paddle.


----------



## lukelubchenco (May 10, 2008)

Ya man Thanks. In all honesty, I wanted out of that river the minute things got sloppy. It was good to see the boat floating down. We'll see about the paddle


----------

